# Super late back outs 2 spots open Friday



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

Well this is a long shot, but the two we had lined up for Friday backed out...we have 2 spots open for Friday only.

We leave out of Packery Channel Friday morning around daylight. I have a 25' wellcraft with twin 150's, we go hit a couple rigs for bait and run out about 50 miles and might hit a rockpile or two on the way.

We are targeting AJ, Wahoo, Grouper, kings, ling and shark, and on the way in some Texas snapper.

You don't need any gear, food, bait or drinks (we have water and Gatorade) you can bring some adult bevs if you wish.

$150-$200 will be the total cost per person if we get 2 more, $200-$250 if we get 1 additional.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Arggh I can't miss work friday or I would be all over this. Good luck to you guys, sounds fun.


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

Yams said:


> Arggh I can't miss work friday or I would be all over this. Good luck to you guys, sounds fun.


Work just gets in the **** way every time!!!!! I'll be putting more trips with more advanced notice up for sure...


----------

